

Nokia OVI Marketplace sucess story| 34+ million downloads - inodeman
http://mobileperry.com/?p=391

======
nextparadigms
They have 38% of the global smartphone market. How is that a success when
iphone and Android both have over 1 billion app downloads each?

That must be like 1 app to every 5 smartphones Nokia has out there.

------
ghettobillgates
Adopt Android or die Nokia!

